# Removing back seat in audi a6 2002



## nik2 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi! I tried to remove back seat in my audi a6 2002, but no sucses.
Anybody know how to remove it?


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Try. http://www.audiworld.com/tech/int24.shtml


----------



## TeddyBgame (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Removing back seat in audi a6 2002 (nik2)*

search the C5 A56 forum in audiworld.com 
BostonDriver has this well covered. See also here:
http://www.htms.org/recaro.html


----------

